# Is it legal or not???



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Is it legal to chase coyotes in your pick-up or not (North Dakota)? I'm hearing of people driving down shelterbelts and slews chasing with their pick-ups. When n they see one they jump out and shoot. I was told this was legal as long as the vehicle stopped. I was also told that you can shoot from the vehicle when it is stopped. :eyeroll:

Please tell me that this is illegal.


----------



## NDSportsman (Feb 19, 2007)

No its not legal, the only way it would be legal is if u were to get written permission from the land owner to drive off established roads.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Couple things that you need to know. First off it is legal to drive off the road and shoot from your vehicle while hunting coyotes. It is not legal to drive off trail for big game or upland unless for upland you have permission from the landowner. You can also drive off trail for waterfowl hunting. I point this out because different species have different vehicle use restricts as well as shooting from a vehicle.

It is also legal to carry a loaded weapon uncased in a vehicle in ND as well as long as you are not hunting upland,big game and waterfowl,but you may for fur bearers and non game species!

It is not legal to chase or pursue or use a vehicle to flush game. The action you take if a animal flushes while you are doing this is where you can run afoul of the law.

This has been covered a number of times over the past couple years. You will get a host of answers on this and examples. My suggestion as always is to pick up the phone and talk to the G&F. They can better explain what you can and cannot do if an animal flushes while you are legally driving somewhere.

It may sound confusing but it really is not. You simpy have to understand what species is being pursued!!!!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

It shouldn't be legal My motto is get out of your truck or your not hunting


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I did call them today, but nobody was home since it is Presidants Day.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

papapete said:


> I did call them today, but nobody was home since it is Presidants Day.


LOL :lol:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

A friend of mine got word from Gary Reinken today. He is one of the Game Wardens in the eastern part of the state. He said that it is completely illegal to drive off an established road, even for coyotes. Who ever thinks that is legal better think again, because its not. He did say that it was legal to shot coyotes from your vehicle as long as it is stopped.
FYI
Papapete


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Define established road??


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I suggest your friend contact the headquarters at G&F. Not picking a fight with you, but this issue has been gone over many times.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

He probably ment if it isn't your land????


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

If you know something we don't Ron please explain. The explaination that we got was from the mouth of the man that hands out the tickets in my area. I'm not trying to argue either, I just want to know the law.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

From the NDCC

http://www.legis.nd.gov/cencode/t201c01.pdf

20.1-01-11. Hunting and harassing game from aircraft, motor vehicle, or snowmobile prohibited. Except as provided in this title, or when necessary for the protection of life or property except as provided in section 20.1-02-05, no person operating or controlling the operation of any aircraft or motor vehicle in this state may intentionally kill, chase, or harass any wild animal or wild bird, protected or unprotected. No person, while operating a snowmobile in this state, may intentionally kill, chase, flush, or harass any wild animal or wild bird, protected or unprotected.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

As long as you arn't running belts or sloughs you would be fine. This has been discused like 5 times in the past two years.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jesus Christ, who are you supposed to believe on this matter?

I would put my faith in the game warden, rather than some guy who is just saying a bunch of crap that he has heard from someone else. In the past two weeks, I have heard about 4 different things that are supposed to be legal, and they are all different.

I guess what it all comes down to is that what I do is legal. Walking into my hunting spot, calling the coyotes in, and dragging them out is legal. The hell with everyone else, and if they get caught they can go cry to someone else.

Oh by the way if you couldn't tell this business of people pushing coyotes out of cover with vehicles really ****** me off. :******: We had an experience with this the other weekend in a coyote tournament.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Fallguy and Papapete

As has been mentioned here before by numerous posters, this issues has been discussed ad nauseum many times in the past on Nodak Outdoors.

Ron is entirely correct on his understanding of the law. Period. End of story. His post at 3:30 on Feb 19th is THE answer.

The law in ND is as follows:

1. You can drive off trail in the pursuit of predators. There is no limitation to stay on established trails.

2. You can shoot from within a motor vehicle out the window from a stationary vehicle when hunting predators.

3. As longbow provided the ND Century code in an earlier post, you can NOT harrass or pursue/chase predators down section lines, shelterbelts, across fields etc.

I'm not going to split hairs with you over your understanding from Gary. Someone's wires got crossed. I don't believe Gary would say that, unless someone presented a different scenario. Gary is a seasoned Game Warden in North Dakota with many years service. He's a great guy and wouldn't willingly misrepresent the law. I think you need to go back to him again and personally ask him the question(s).

Have you contacted ND Game & Fish headquarters in regards to this yet? Ron, Bruce, Jackie and Jeff all can assist you in that office with your questions.

Please folks... If you do not completely and entirely know the exact law, don't speculate or offer an "opinion" on your interpretation. It leads to confusion and misunderstanding on some areas that are pretty black and white.

Regards,

Ryan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

AMEN! Thank you Ryan.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I will just have to call Game and Fish myself. This playing "telegraph" with everyone is just that, as you said Ryan. Things must be getting changed as people tell it to each other.

I am probably preaching to the choir on this one but it sucks when a team wins a predator tournament by chasing coyotes in pickups. Especially when you put in two hard days of hunting from sunup until sundown, and having what I would consider a successful two days of predator calling.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> Jesus Christ, who are you supposed to believe on this matter?
> 
> I'm glad your a Science teacher and not a English teacher ( or maybe you shouldn't be a teacher). To use God name in vane like this is both childish and immature. You have done it in the past. If you look back at some of your other post you will see. And please don't say you were mad when you typed it. It will show that if you were you would say it in class to a child. So please grow up and think before you type.
> 
> And you maybe are saying I didn't think when I typed this. I asked my 13 and 8 yr old about starting a sentence off by using them word or using them words in a sentence. And they both said it wasn't right. And thats coming from a child and they know better.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

For Christ's sake 1lessdog relax!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

1lessdog said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus Christ, who are you supposed to believe on this matter?
> ...


Yeah maybe I shouldn't be using THEM words. You annoy me!


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Bore.224 said:


> For Christ's sake 1lessdog relax!


You are no better, I don't care if it a joke or not.

This site is for people of all ages. When you grow up alittle you will see what I mean.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

1lessdog-

lol,

relax you not going to tell people what to do!!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Onelessdog 
Jump off of your soapbox for a little bit and think about it. I understand that you're a religous man but kids are going to see people expressing themselves on the internet let alone TV. if you don't think that your kids are ready to see the lords name used in vane from time to time i would suggest not letting them on the internet or at least monitoring them strongly and shutting off your TV


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

fallguy,
what you me and all the other guys you know from another site. (you know who i am talking about) hunt coyotes the ethical way. We work for them and take a lot of pride in what we do and the way we do it. You and alot of us brought ourselves to touranament level hunters who take it a little more serious. If you get a hold of the G&F just post it please so that we can have an exact understanding. I completely agree with you and the whole shooting out the window while chasing coyotes goes :******: . It really kills a man will to wanna keep going when hear about it and see it. From what others are saying it is impossible for us to break the law when we hunt. I'm sure you will agree with me when i say that there is no coyote in the world worth giving up a 10,000 to 30,000 dollar truck to cause the game warden caught ya doing somehting stupid. I am jsut trying to be patient and waiting for karma to grab those guys by the balls and send them crying.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry ta break the news but karma is the conteporary devil!! It does not exist!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

o.k this is way off topic lets get back to the origanal post


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I know it is illegal in Massachusetts to open fire from a vehical. You can not even have your firearm uncased or loaded in the truck!!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

yup, them there wurds is shore is aginst what them red letters say. :eyeroll: :beer:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

R y a n,

I have been searching for the actual written law or regulation pertaining to this. Would you happen to have a link? I would prefer to read it myself. As you can see many people have different interpretations. No offense, but a Game Warden may issue a license but it's up to the prosecuting attorney whether to prosecute and the final word by the judge. I believe you have a good knowledge of the issue but these days it seems there is just too much misinformation out there. I agree 100% with what Fallguy said "I know what I do is legal". Thank you for any information you may have.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Longshot said:


> R y a n,
> 
> I have been searching for the actual written law or regulation pertaining to this. Would you happen to have a link? I would prefer to read it myself. As you can see many people have different interpretations. No offense, but a Game Warden may issue a license but it's up to the prosecuting attorney whether to prosecute and the final word by the judge. I believe you have a good knowledge of the issue but these days it seems there is just too much misinformation out there. I agree 100% with what Fallguy said "I know what I do is legal". Thank you for any information you may have.


Longshot

Thanks for the reply. I agree the proof is in the written law. I took about a half hour to see if I could find it specifically outlined in a proclamation or ND Century code statute. There specifically is none.

If you were to call the Bismarck office they would tell you the same. However there are two types of ways that something is permissible. Something can be explicitly banned or implicity permissible if not explicitly prohibited.

In the specific case of furbearers regulations related to manner of taking, the use of a motor vehicle off trail is not prohibited. The Game and Fish does not PROMOTE this type of regulation, however they do not explicitly prohibit it. The same applies for shooting from a vehicle.

You will note that other parts of the proclamation specifically outline it is illegal to hunt this way when pursuing other types of game.

I'm in full agreement with everyone here. This ambiguity does not help matters. The ND Game and Fish should specifically articulate what is permissable when pursuing furbearers.

I am somewhat under the impression that this is being intentionally "overlooked" so as not to be common knowledge to every casual hunter. The G&F doesn't want a bunch of "Rambo's" running across fields shooting out of vehicles. Many of the wardens would rather see these tactics outlawed outright, and therefore discourage them.

I hope this helps. There are certain parts of the ND CC that aren't spelled out in explicit terms....

Ryan


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks RYAN.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Alright, I couldn't take it anymore, so I will give my 2 cents.

First off, I've been hunting fox and coyotes for over 15 years and I do not perfer to shoot them from my truck. That being said, do I care if someone else shoots them from their truck? No and here's why. Just because I choose to hunt them the way I do, this does not give me any right to tell someone else how they have to hunt them. If shooting them from their truck is legal and that's the way they choose to hunt them, then good for them even if you don't like it. They may not like the fact that so many people are calling and could argue that calling isn't ethical either. Your trying to fool them into thinking there's an easy meal only to shoot them when they show up. Don't get me wrong, that's the way I like to hunt them (calling), but that's my choice and not theirs. This whole discussion on what's the right way to hunt them is a personal choice. Some people like to hunt with dogs, good for them, I bet they have a blast hunting them that way (I don't perfer to hunt them that way). Would you want someone to tell that you could no longer hunt them the way you hunt them, even if it's legal, I bet not. The problem I see is the same in all hunting, there's a large group of hunters that take their hunting so seriously, that greed sets in and they become selfish. If its not good for them, then lets outlaw it. Remember that hunting is a great part of life, but don't get so caught up in that you let greed set in. Be happy that someone else is having a good time also, even if it's not the way you like to do it. There's enough predators for everyone and so what if one get's away or someone else shoots it. It's not that big of deal. Take a look in the mirror and ask yourself what's the real reason you don't want some buddy shooting them from their truck and if the answer is "because I want to shoot more myself" I probably believe you, if the answer isn't that, your probably fooling yourself. Enjoy your hunting and let others enjoy theirs. If they're breaking the law, it usually catches up with them.

There, I feel better.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Very well said and put TheDogSlayer1 :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

TheDogSlayer1

Wow! Those are some deep thoughts. Nicely put.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Well said Thedogslayer1. And Fallguy? You out here causin trouble again...Jes...ooopps...sorry. LOL How are you doing?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bgunit68 said:


> Well said Thedogslayer1. And Fallguy? You out here causin trouble again...Jes...ooopps...sorry. LOL How are you doing?


Hey now. :wink:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I can not speak for North Dakota, but here in South Dakota it is perfectly legal to shoot at Varmints or Predators from a Motor Vehicle and from the Road or Road Right of Way. However permission is still required to hunt (shoot) on Private Land. here in South Dakota all land is considered POSTED FOR NO HUNTING whether there are signs stating such or not, ie permission is required.

Legal or not legal most people determined to do so will find a grey area in a law and or a way to beat it. However to me the question becomes one of ETHICS, and that is something each and every hunter has to answer to him / her self. I can not nor will not try to tell any one of you guys what is ethical or not ethical.

In South Dakota it is ILLEGAL to Chase or Harrass Game of any kind with a motor vehicle. However I have been involved in trying to solve a couple of these cases with our local Conservation Officer and unless the Officer actually sees the person chasing Game with a Motor Vehicle that person is not going to get charged.

Yes there are other ways, collecting witness statements etc. but generally when we tell the witnesses that they have to be willing to testify in court the no longer want to be involved.

Do I agree with people chasing or harrassing Game with Motor Vehicles, NO WAY. Do I agree with people shooting Varmints or Coyotes from a Motor Vehicl, as long as it is done within the guidelines of what the State Law allows, I do not have a problem with this.

This topic of discussion could go on and on, and the right answer to satisfy everyone will never be reached.

Larry


----------

